# Utah Upland Shot Size



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

New to the state and the forum. Moved here from SD recently and looking forward to hunting upland in Utah!

I just wanted to ask a question regarding hunting regulations in Utah, before I get too far down the road scouting/planning for the season.

I noticed in the hunting handbook, the shot size for upland needs to be between 2 and 8? Is there reasoning for this? Since I waterfowl and upland hunt, I have grown accustom to buying a case of BB steel shot at the beginning of the season and using it for everything. Call me crazy, but it has worked great. So, if I'm not mistaken, I will need to back down to 2 shot for my upland hunting this year. Does this also apply to ducks? (Sorry for the waterfowl question here, but the waterfowl guidebook is currently not available for download on the DWR website)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup, size #2-#8. Guess you're just going to have to use some of that little #2 shot. Should still work fine. I'd just buy a case of each every other year.??


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

I can deal with that


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

In my experience, anything larger than #4 in a lead load is unnecessary altogether. I have had great success with #5 and #6 copper plated lead loads on pheasants. They get out there far enough that it doesn't tear them up. I have even taken phez with 7 1/2s and dropped them fine within 40 yards. 

For forest grouse, I will scale down to 7 1/2 or 8 shot of regular lead...1 oz if I can find them. Light game loads work just fine. If you are shooting blues in thick stuff, a heavier load of 6s works better. 

For doves and quail, you can also go down to 7 1/2, but I like a heavier shot weight because it throws more pellets at the tiny little missiles. 

For chukars I usually take some #6s and #7 1/2s. They're tough birds, and can flush longer, so a heavier pellet is needed to do the trick. 

Oh, and all this out of a 12 gauge. Same principles apply when using a smaller gauge, with a few adjustments to get similar results. 

Utah doesn't require the use of non-toxic shot everywhere. Only on WMA's, when chasing waterfowl, or where noted in the proc. I would recommend you buy a few boxes of different sizes of lead shot, and keep them on-hand when you go out. This will allow you to be versatile, and not blow a grouse to bits with #2 steel shot loads.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum FootinUT!!

You came to the right place to get questions answered about shot sizes for birds in Utah.

Also, I recommend checking out the UWN search engine, there's lots of old posts to draw bird hunting info from.

Good luck.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Good advice...... To me the best all around versatile shot size in lead is 6 shot and for steel is 2 shot. I know some work better in different situations, but I think it would be safe to say those sizes are 2 good general (ready for anything shot size) now the 6 is heavy for doves and the like but ok for about all other "upland"
I have dropped by far more geese with 2 shot then BB or any other, of course thats decoying them in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is what I generally shoot at birds.......
ducks #2 2 3/4" 1 1/8 oz. shot steel 
geese #2 3" magnum 1 1/4 oz. shot steel
doves #7 1/2 shot 1 oz. shot lead 
chukar #6 shot 1 1/8 oz. shot lead 
forest grouse #6 or 7 1/2 shot 1 or 1 1/8 oz lead
rabbits #6 or 7 1/2 shot lead
pheasants #6 1 1/8 oz. shot lead
I've never had much use for the 3 1/2" loads, I have guns that will shoot them but for the extra cost I don't think they are worth it. I know guys will disagree. JMO


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

guner said:


> Good advice...... To me the best all around versatile shot size in lead is 6 shot and for steel is 2 shot. I know some work better in different situations, but I think it would be safe to say those sizes are 2 good general (ready for anything shot size) now the 6 is heavy for doves and the like but ok for about all other "upland"
> I have dropped by far more geese with 2 shot then BB or any other, of course thats decoying them in.


I have felt exactly the same until recent years, when I switched to BB steel and noticed I either flat out missed the bird, or the bird was not moving after being shot 

We had a situation with a game warden during a duck hunt and we were phez hunting after the duck hunt. We had lead shot in the truck as we were getting ready for the duck hunt. The game warden must not have been in a good mood that day, but gave us a lot of hassle for having lead shot while waterfowl hunting and we ended up missing our set up and sunrise shooting b/c of it. Basically, ever since, to relieve hassles, I have carried only steel, and honestly never looked back. But, what works for me, doesn't work for everyone!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Footin'

Welcome to the forum; a place to learn ....and to be torn apart! I know! :shock:

To be honest there is no real reason to EVER use BB shot size. Not fer nuttin'. Its too big for ANY upland gamebird, and to be honest its a very unsafe shot size when used with other people and dogs (like you might do during a bird hunting trip.)

There are many good reccomendations here, and I'll add mine.

If you are hell bent on useing steel, I would go out any buy some _Upland Steel _in 6 shot. Fairly cheap, for steel, and a good median shot size for most game species.

Good luck and welcome.

cj


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When it comes to shootin birds I use the K.I.S.S method. (keep it simple, stupid)

For all upland birds I shoot the same load of #6 shot. For all waterfowl and upland where steel is required I shoot 3" #4 shot. Yes, even for swans and geese. Just don't skybust. Get em in close and shoot em in the lips. :twisted:  

Shooting the SAME load at everything keeps my mind focused on the same lead and swing when I'm shooting. Even my sporting clays loads are going the same speed as my hunting loads. This will greatly increase your kill percentage and lower you miss/cripple percentage.

Bouncing around to all different kinds of loads, charges, and shot sizes will only keep you guessing on the proper lead. You've got the right idea by using the same thing for everything, but as Zimm said, BB's is WAY overkill and unnecessary. Especially on upland birds. More shot in the air = more birds in the bag.


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You've got the right idea by using the same thing for everything, but as Zimm said, BB's is WAY overkill and unnecessary. Especially on upland birds. More shot in the air = more birds in the bag.


Different folks, different strokes... I've had great luck with what I've used in the past... BB just requires a better shot 

Lots of great opinions on here!

Invader - not sure I can see how BB is any more "unsafe" than any other shot when hunting in a group with other dogs. But, you can't go wrong with safety being first, especially when hunting in groups.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

FootinUT said:


> Invader - not sure I can see how BB is any more "unsafe" than any other shot when hunting in a group with other dogs. But, you can't go wrong with safety being first, especially when hunting in groups.


The problem with LARGE shot size is downrange energy. Shooting 3.5 inch BB or T shot is like shooting a dang .22 caliber rifle (well that's a little overly dramatic, but you get the point.)

When hunting in the field you have friends, and pups, possibly down range...even over the next hill. The big shot goes farther, hits harder, and causes more damage. This is a disaster waiting to happen in the uplands; if one of my hunting buddies was using BB...I would not be caught on the same mountain!

Less is more when upland birds are concerned, and it's good to see people keeping it simple. I just personally think BB is WAY overkill. If you stick with a smaller shot size, and concentrate on better shooting skills/closer shots I think you'll find your harvest and accuracy will increase.

cj


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

Points well made...

3" 2 shot steel is winning my vote - maybe I'll throw in some 4-6 shot lead. Looking forward to the season!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I use 2 3/4 in 7 shot for doves all other upland I use 2 3/4 in high brass 6 shot for all other upland. Waterfowl I use 3 in 2 shot for all waterfowl.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Smooth, very smooth


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey did Elmer forget his pants again ? What I really cant believe is that we have more then one page about shot size !.... LMAO


----------

